#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  درایور  تی وی کارت پیناکل برای ویندوز7

## aryamon

از کجا می شود درایور تی وی کارت پیناکل رو گیر اورد سی دی درایورش برای اکسپی هست بروی سون نصب نمی شه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود 
دوست گرامی شما مدل دقیق را اعلام کنید تا اگر موجود بود دوستان اعلام کنند 
موفق باشید

----------

*aryamon*

----------


## aryamon

mini tv +dvb-t-51015697-1

----------


## aryamon

ای سی به شماره  saa7134hl

----------


## ddd-zzz

PINNACLE SYSTEMS ROB2D-51009464 PCI CARD

----------

